# Celtic



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2017)

What a fabulous season they have had, one final game v Hearts to win to go unbeaten for the whole campaign.
Stuttered a bit at the start with a few jammy wins but once their European matches were over they have gone from strength to strength.
They have broken nearly all of their club records, mainly set in the early 2000's.


----------



## Reemul (May 19, 2017)

Shows what happens when you have no competition, Rangers going bust was certainly not good for the league.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What a fabulous season they have had, one final game v Hearts to win to go unbeaten for the whole campaign.
Stuttered a bit at the start with a few jammy wins but once their European matches were over they have gone from strength to strength.
They have broken nearly all of their club records, mainly set in the early 2000's.
		
Click to expand...

A decent record but really, in all honesty how much competition is there. Yes you can only beat the side you're playing but there's a massive gulf in talent, money and resources between Celtic and many other clubs. If they go into the CL and start performing enough to qualify then that would show progress


----------



## jpxpro (May 19, 2017)

the gulf between Celtic and say Aberdeen might be big but is it any bigger than the gulf between Man united and leiciester or Everton etc


----------



## Val (May 19, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			the gulf between Celtic and say Aberdeen might be big but is it any bigger than the gulf between Man united and leiciester or Everton etc
		
Click to expand...

Is it any worse than the gulf between Bayern Munich and the rest of the Bundesliga or PSG and the rest of Ligue 1

Scottish football has its knockers about the quality on show but it's no different to many leagues in Europe where the champs are predictable.

I should add, did anyone complain about the gulf in class when Arsenal went a season unbeaten?


----------



## super hans (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Is it any worse than the gulf between Bayern Munich and the rest of the Bundesliga or PSG and the rest of Ligue 1

Scottish football has its knockers about the quality on show but it's no different to many leagues in Europe where the champs are predictable.

I should add, did anyone complain about the gulf in class when Arsenal went a season unbeaten?
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that any team going a full season unbeaten in England, Spain, Italy, Germany, France, Holland and possibly Portugal would be a big deal. Most, if not all of those countries have at least 3 teams that are in contention to win the league every season.

To answer your question, nobody complained about the gulf in class when Arsenal went unbeaten because their wasn't one. they just had a great season, and were unbeatable in the league, as did Celtic this season.

The difference however, is that Arsenal had plenty of teams capable of beating them that season, or at the very least, give them a game. Celtic, on the other hand, have had little to no opposition this season (and as a Rangers fan it gives me no pleasure to say that).

To call this Celtic team invincibles in the same terms as Arsenal makes no sense, in as much the same as it would were Gothenburg, Rosenborg, Steaua, Kiev, Anderlecht etc to go unbeaten in their respective league.

Its a remarkable achievement by the current Celtic side, but not even on the same planet as the Arsenal side


----------



## HowlingGale (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Scottish football has its knockers
		
Click to expand...

&#128512; I know you didn't mean it the way I took it, but Scottish football is truly full of knockers.

It's a shocking league, the quality is dire and the competition is non-existant. As an Aberdeen fan I went to the Q-final and Semi of the Scottish cup. Won't be going to the final because Celtic will steamroller us. 

I'm afraid we can't even compare ourselves to most of the European leagues as they have a better class of player. Or at least that's the way it seems when we get gubbed by teams we've never heard of in Europe.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Is it any worse than the gulf between Bayern Munich and the rest of the Bundesliga or PSG and the rest of Ligue 1

Scottish football has its knockers about the quality on show but it's no different to many leagues in Europe where the champs are predictable.

I should add, did anyone complain about the gulf in class when Arsenal went a season unbeaten?
		
Click to expand...

Completely different imo. Whilst the winners of the leagues can be somewhat predictable, all the top teams face tough opposition during the season. It's just that over the course of a season their bigger squads show. Celtic going unbeaten hasn't really raised any eyebrows.

The gulf is more significant than in any top league. Arsenal went undefeated and only won by 10/11 points i believe. celtic have amassed 30 more point than second. Whilst Aberdeen are only 42 points ahead of bottom!


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			the gulf between Celtic and say Aberdeen might be big but is it any bigger than the gulf between Man united and leiciester or Everton etc
		
Click to expand...

Enormous, Aberdeen would be struggling for a playoff spot in the Championship. There wouldn't be much difference between Huddersfield and Celtic over a season imo


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Enormous, Aberdeen would be struggling for a playoff spot in the Championship. There wouldn't be much difference between Huddersfield and Celtic over a season imo
		
Click to expand...

Are you seriously comparing Celtic to Huddersfield :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			Are you seriously comparing Celtic to Huddersfield :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

11 v  11 i reckon would be close on the pitch


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Folk forget that there were a lot of close games in the first part of the season when Celtic were involved in Europe.
They played 16 Scottish games that were either drawn or there was a one goal difference.

The last couple of months have been different with no one really close to them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			11 v  11 i reckon would be close on the pitch
		
Click to expand...

You cannot be serious :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 20, 2017)

Good achievement by Celtic, assuming they finish it off, definitely one they should be proud of.




(Come on hearts!  )


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			You cannot be serious :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If This Celtic team's achievements can be compared to the Arsenal unbeatables then I most certainly aim. 

Huddersfield have a chance to play premiership football. I think if Celtic went into the championship (as they are) then they'd do well to get to play offs.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Good achievement by Celtic, assuming they finish it off, definitely one they should be proud of.




(Come on hearts!  )
		
Click to expand...

Yea....a wee bit of me would like to see them spoil the party.
Hearts have been pretty dire lately though, a squad of good players playing like they have never met before.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			If This Celtic team's achievements can be compared to the Arsenal unbeatables then I most certainly aim. 

Huddersfield have a chance to play premiership football. I think if Celtic went into the championship (as they are) then they'd do well to get to play offs.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously............. against the likes of Reading and Norwich.
Celtic have at the mo about five players worth around a combined Â£50m+ in transfer values, who plays for Huddersfield.


----------



## Kellfire (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			PSG and the rest of Ligue 1
		
Click to expand...

Monaco are the French champions though...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2017)

Celtic v huddetsfield could be a close game. But it would never happen. Any team from the prem that plays celtic i think it could be close. Of course to the nay sayers. Am talking rammel. Two games v city earlier in the season proves that. Players they have now and players thay have sold prove that.  Celtic have had a good year. There problem will be keeping hold of said players. Mr Rodgers must be grinning from ear to ear and ut must be a tough time being a rangers fan.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seriously............. against the likes of Reading and Norwich.
Celtic have at the mo about five players worth around a combined Â£50m+ in transfer values, who plays for Huddersfield.

Click to expand...

Aaron mooy another City loanee like Patrick Roberts who is another city loanee. Mooy is as good as Roberts. The Huddersfield manager like Mr Rodgers is also underrated


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Celtic v huddetsfield could be a close game. But it would never happen. Any team from the prem that plays celtic i think it could be close. Of course to the nay sayers. Am talking rammel. Two games v city earlier in the season proves that. Players they have now and players thay have sold prove that.  Celtic have had a good year. There problem will be keeping hold of said players. Mr Rodgers must be grinning from ear to ear and ut must be a tough time being a rangers fan.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic are a rich team with no need to sell.
But....if Chelsea offer then Â£40m for Dembele I am sure they would bite their hands off.
Rogers has bought very well and motivated the likes of Sinclair and Griffiths to another level.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Aaron mooy another City loanee like Patrick Roberts who is another city loanee. Mooy is as good as Roberts. The Huddersfield manager like Mr Rodgers is also underrated
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the teams in the recent 4-1 win by Fulham v Huddersfield.......never heard of any of the players in both teams.
On the basis of that, I would imagine that Huddersfield have an excellent manager.


----------



## User62651 (May 20, 2017)

Think Celtics 2 draws with Man City in ECL showed they would be ok in EPL with current squad. Strong home record like Burnley would likely keep them safe.

Undefeated season is a great achievement in any league but agree not near the same level as Arsenal's. We all know how easy it is to have bad luck or an off day in football.

The away loss to the Gibraltar side and the 7-0 loss to Barca are reality checks on the level they're at but came too soon in season for Rogers and better teams than celtic regularly get thumped by Barca at Nou Camp.

Haven't given up on cup final, on our day Aberdeen can be half decent. 1 in 7 shot I think for a Dons cup final win.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Think Celtics 2 draws with Man City in ECL showed they would be ok in EPL with current squad. Strong home record like Burnley would likely keep them safe.

Undefeated season is a great achievement in any league but agree not near the same level as Arsenal's. We all know how easy it is to have bad luck or an off day in football.

The away loss to the Gibraltar side and the 7-0 loss to Barca are reality checks on the level they're at but came too soon in season for Rogers and better teams than celtic regularly get thumped by Barca at Nou Camp.

Haven't given up on cup final, on our day Aberdeen can be half decent. 1 in 7 shot I think for a Dons cup final win.
		
Click to expand...

Celtic's cup record is poor [for them] only three wins in the last 11 years.........you have hope.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Shows what happens when you have no competition, Rangers going bust was certainly not good for the league.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have forgotten that Rangers were in their pump when they set their previous records.
Records which have/will/won't only just have/will/won't been beaten


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Celtic are a rich team with no need to sell.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Every Celtic fan I speak to, and that's a lot, think they're a selling club now, they need to be to survive.
They're like those middle/lower Premiership teams, Newcastle, Everton, West Ham etc, buy half decent/potential break through players who get sold on to the bigger clubs if and when they perform well. Essentially just feeder clubs for the big teams.


----------



## User62651 (May 20, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Really? Every Celtic fan I speak to, and that's a lot, think they're a selling club now, they need to be to survive.
They're like those middle/lower Premiership teams, Newcastle, Everton, West Ham etc, buy half decent/potential break through players who get sold on to the bigger clubs if and when they perform well. Essentially just feeder clubs for the big teams.
		
Click to expand...

Even regular top 4 sides like Arsenal or Spurs have been/are feeder clubs too though. 
Only clubs that aren't feeder clubs, pinnacle clubs for players if you like are Real/Barca/Man City/ManU/Bayern and maybe Chelsea/PSG.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Even a regular top 4 side like Arsenal or Spurs have been a feeder club too though. 
Only clubs that aren't feeder clubs, pinnacle clubs for players if you like are Real/Barca/Man City/ManU/Bayern and maybe Chelsea/PSG.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very true if you want to take it a step further.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Really? Every Celtic fan I speak to, and that's a lot, think they're a selling club now, they need to be to survive.
They're like those middle/lower Premiership teams, Newcastle, Everton, West Ham etc, buy half decent/potential break through players who get sold on to the bigger clubs if and when they perform well. Essentially just feeder clubs for the big teams.
		
Click to expand...

Just good business, they don't want to end up like Bolton, Blackpool, Rangers, Bradford, Sheffield United etc in buying overpriced players that they cannot afford to pay......as Maxfli says there are only a handful of teams in Europe who are not feeders.
Give it a decade and you will see the top EPL teams feeding into the Chinese League.


----------



## User62651 (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just good business, they don't want to end up like Bolton, Blackpool, Rangers, Bradford, Sheffield United etc in buying overpriced players that they cannot afford to pay......as Maxfli says there are only a handful of teams in Europe who are not feeders.
*Give it a decade and you will see the top EPL teams feeding into the Chinese League.*

Click to expand...

Seriously hope not, think it will stay as a place to go and make easy money at the end of your career, like in the States for a few mercenary South Americans. There's no soul in Chinese football, not cultural there and no-one really wants to watch it outside of China (possibly inside China too - average attendance in CSL is only 24,000 but growing).


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Seriously hope not, think it will stay as a place to go and make easy money at the end of your career, like in the States for a few mercenary South Americans. There's no soul in Chinese football, not cultural there and no-one really wants to watch it outside of China (possibly inside China too - average attendance in CSL is only 24,000 but growing).
		
Click to expand...

They always follow the money.


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			11 v  11 i reckon would be close on the pitch
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Monaco are the French champions though...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise that at the time to be fair, 2 horse league in france


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			If This Celtic team's achievements can be compared to the Arsenal unbeatables then I most certainly aim. 

Huddersfield have a chance to play premiership football. I think if Celtic went into the championship (as they are) then they'd do well to get to play offs.
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned Arsenal but I didn't and wouldn't compare it to celtic if they do see it out.

Arsenal were different class.


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Really? Every Celtic fan I speak to, and that's a lot, think they're a selling club now, they need to be to survive.
They're like those middle/lower Premiership teams, Newcastle, Everton, West Ham etc, buy half decent/potential break through players who get sold on to the bigger clubs if and when they perform well. Essentially just feeder clubs for the big teams.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily true, the fine line they have is CL involvement. Group stage and they don't need to sell unless daft money is offered


----------



## Backache (May 20, 2017)

A lot of the reason why teams sell players on is not because of financial necessity and the size of the offer but because the player themselves agitates to go to a bigger club or bigger league. Whilst Scottish football remains of a pretty low standard this will be a drain on Celtics better players whatever their financial resources.
Personally I think they would be a mid table premiership team on this seasons performances based on what I have seen, but it's very difficult to tell and the premiership itself can be a pretty big drain on playing resources. I don't think their players are any worse than Bournemouth's or Watford's who stayed up easily. The rest of the SPL would struggle in the Championship though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Anyone know the link between the unbeaten Arsenal team and the present Celtic team.?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

Going unbeaten in any league is an impressive stat 

It's a shame that the league though is such a one horse race - Celtic have no competition at all.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

When Brendan Rogers looks good as a manager it shows how much of a joke the league is.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone know the link between the unbeaten Arsenal team and the present Celtic team.?
		
Click to expand...

Would that be Kolo?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations to Celtic, fantastic achievement by anyones standard.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone know the link between the unbeaten Arsenal team and the present Celtic team.?
		
Click to expand...

They both had a cup of bovril and half an orange at half time?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Would that be Kolo?
		
Click to expand...

It is, I did not realise he had been in the game that long.

That would look quite amazing on his CV.......Played for two unbeaten league teams. [If they beat Hearts of course]


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is, I did not realise he had been in the game that long.

That would look quite amazing on his CV.......Played for two unbeaten league teams. [If they beat Hearts of course]
		
Click to expand...

Yeah quite the careers for the Toure's. 

Think he's quite underrated certainly in the Scottish league he could probably go a while longer without the need for his wife's diet pills.....


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			They both had a cup of bovril and half an orange at half time?
		
Click to expand...

Half an orange. Them pampered fairys have jaffa cakes now.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2017)

Celtic would be relegation fodder if in the PL, they would certainly be in the bottom third of the league, a yoyo club at best, they only look good in such a small pond.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

Scott Sinclair looking like a world beater. 
Enough said.


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			Celtic would be relegation fodder if in the PL, they would certainly be in the bottom third of the league, a yoyo club at best, they only look good in such a small pond.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Scott Sinclair looking like a world beater. 
Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is/was with Sinclair he never got enough game time at City with all there "superstars" in the squad. He is a good player. Great player. We will never know with him staying up there.


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is/was with Sinclair he never got enough game time at City with all there "superstars" in the squad. He is a good player. Great player. We will never know with him staying up there.
		
Click to expand...

He's a player who's been allowed to go out and express himself and he's been superb.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			He's a player who's been allowed to go out and express himself and he's been superb.
		
Click to expand...

I would never slag a player off who never really got a chance. At city he was one of many who did not. But from what i saw, he was more than capable of delivering.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			He's a player who's been allowed to go out and express himself and he's been superb.
		
Click to expand...

For a small team in a nothing league. 

What team/s would he walk into in the PL&#129300;


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Scott Sinclair looking like a world beater. 
Enough said.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with that. He has only really looked good in English football outside of the prem, put him in the SPL and he's a world beater.


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Trouble is/was with Sinclair he never got enough game time at City with all there "superstars" in the squad. He is a good player. Great player. We will never know with him staying up there.
		
Click to expand...

Scott Sinclair knew he wasn't going to play at city before he even went. He still stays in touch with the bloke who scouted him for Bristol Rovers (Tony Cornelius) and he had an offer from Villa and City at the time. He was offered Â£100k a week at city so decided to take the money and run. I know Tony quite well as he scouted me too and he said Scott was told by city he would be a squad player when he signed


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Fish said:



			For a small team in a nothing league. 

What team/s would he walk into in the PL&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

All of them :rofl:


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Completely agree with that. He has only really looked good in English football outside of the prem, put him in the SPL and he's a world beater.
		
Click to expand...

Bearing in mind his age when he was at Swansea and how poop Villa were.

All relevant 

He's a smashing footballer. He would be an asset to any team outwith the top 6 IMO


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			Bearing in mind his age when he was at Swansea and how poop Villa were.

All relevant 

He's a smashing footballer. He would be an asset to any team outwith the top 6 IMO
		
Click to expand...

I disagree, but I suppose that's based on things from rovers in his very early days before Chelsea bought him. Naturally talented football, but not great tactically.  He would get lost during training drills regularly too &#128514;

I know now he's a very different player now, I still think the league he's in is making him look better than he is. It's similar with Dembele, very talented but his goal scoring record at Fulham was average, goes to Celtic and does stop scoring. The standard of opposition is lower than the premiership and probably even the championship


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			I disagree, but I suppose that's based on things from rovers in his very early days before Chelsea bought him. Naturally talented football, but not great tactically.  He would get lost during training drills regularly too &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

You base your opinion on what someone did as a 16 year old? :rofl:


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			You base your opinion on what someone did as a 16 year old? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Edited my comment. He's a very naturally talented player, but in English football he's looked ok at best other than maybe at Plymouth. If he was good enough he wouldn't be playing in Scotland against pub teams week in week out


----------



## Backache (May 20, 2017)

Some players need a bit of confidence from their manager to shine.
I can just imagine if Moses had been recruited by Celtic and had shone people would be saying exactly the same things. As it is he is currently playing well with Chelsea.
On the other side of the defense Alonso was a failure at Sunderland relatively recently. In midfield  Kante was playing for a minor French team a couple of years ago. Luiz was considered a bit of a defensive joke.
Judge players on how they are performing at the moment 
Sinclair is a pretty decent footballer who with his current levels of confidence would probably do pretty well in many premier league teams even if he couldn't displace the striking incumbents in the top 6 or 7.


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Edited my comment. He's a very naturally talented player, but in English football he's looked ok at best other than maybe at Plymouth. If he was good enough he wouldn't be playing in Scotland against pub teams week in week out
		
Click to expand...

That'll do for me :rofl:

Thank god rugby is my game now, always good to jump on Scottish football threads now and again though especially where folk who don't know enough about it spout nonsense.


----------



## Val (May 20, 2017)

Backache said:



			Some players need a bit of confidence from their manager to shine.
I can just imagine if Moses had been recruited by Celtic and had shone people would be saying exactly the same things. As it is he is currently playing well with Chelsea.
On the other side of the defense Alonso was a failure at Sunderland relatively recently. In midfield  Kante was playing for a minor French team a couple of years ago. Luiz was considered a bit of a defensive joke.
Judge players on how they are performing at the moment 
Sinclair is a pretty decent footballer who with his current levels of confidence would probably do pretty well in many premier league teams even if he couldn't displace the striking incumbents in the top 6 or 7.
		
Click to expand...

Good post, worth noting Celtic gave the likes of Forster and Wanyama a chance to express themselves and become better players. They've done not bad after leaving our pub league


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Backache said:



			Some players need a bit of confidence from their manager to shine.
I can just imagine if Moses had been recruited by Celtic and had shone people would be saying exactly the same things. As it is he is currently playing well with Chelsea.
On the other side of the defense Alonso was a failure at Sunderland relatively recently. In midfield  Kante was playing for a minor French team a couple of years ago. Luiz was considered a bit of a defensive joke.
Judge players on how they are performing at the moment 
Sinclair is a pretty decent footballer who with his current levels of confidence would probably do pretty well in many premier league teams even if he couldn't displace the striking incumbents in the top 6 or 7.
		
Click to expand...

The players you're highlighting have done it in the most competitive league in the world though. Sinclair has had his chance in England and hasn't shone. He's not the only Celtic player though and it's bigger than just him and dembele. 

I would say they would be a lower 3rd premiership team. People have brought up their record against city this season, but it's very easy to up your game for a couple of games (look at the FA Cup shocks) but a lot harder to do it on a consistent basis.


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			That'll do for me :rofl:

Thank god rugby is my game now, always good to jump on Scottish football threads now and again though especially where folk who don't know enough about it spout nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Would you say any of the other teams in the SPL would even survive in the championship. Aren't Rangers best players all from league one teams?


----------



## Backache (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			The players you're highlighting have done it in the most competitive league in the world though. Sinclair has had his chance in England and hasn't shone. He's not the only Celtic player though and it's bigger than just him and dembele. 

I would say they would be a lower 3rd premiership team. People have brought up their record against city this season, but it's very easy to up your game for a couple of games (look at the FA Cup shocks) but a lot harder to do it on a consistent basis.
		
Click to expand...

I suggested thy would be mid premiership and as the difference between mid and lower third overlaps and is very little in points and playing terms we  are not really disagreeing.
Most folk supporting Sinclair are saying he would be on current form a decent though not top 6 premiership player.  I would suggest this is probably true for most of the players of the year from the bottom third of the premiership teams.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2017)

Val said:



			Is it any worse than the gulf between Bayern Munich and the rest of the Bundesliga or PSG and the rest of Ligue 1

Scottish football has its knockers about the quality on show but it's no different to many leagues in Europe where the champs are predictable.

I should add, did anyone complain about the gulf in class when Arsenal went a season unbeaten?
		
Click to expand...

I watched both  the falkirk v Dundee Utd games recently and both games surprisingly were much better than I expected. I reckon most of the knockers have never sat and watched Scottish football properly.

Have you been in the standing section at Celtic yet val? I'd love to get in there for a old firm game.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Completely agree with that. He has only really looked good in English football outside of the prem, put him in the SPL and he's a world beater.
		
Click to expand...

He looked very good at Swansea in the Prem - the move to City was the poor one


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

you always here the same argument, if Celtic were in England thet would be championship level, you forget tho that Celtic are a massive club with a worldwide following, give them the finances available to teams in England and they would be challenging for the title.

stick huddersfield in the spl with a Scottish budget and see how well they do.......


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He looked very good at Swansea in the Prem - the move to City was the poor one
		
Click to expand...

sinclair has been great this season but by no means a world beater, tbh I think he is suited to teams who play counter attacking football, Man City should have suited him but just didnt work out, playing in a villa team who struggled was never gonna end well for him .


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			you always here the same argument, if Celtic were in England thet would be championship level, you forget tho that Celtic are a massive club with a worldwide following, give them the finances available to teams in England and they would be challenging for the title.

stick huddersfield in the spl with a Scottish budget and see how well they do.......
		
Click to expand...

Lets ignore Huddersfield and look at Newcastle. Similar attendances, similar following. I would say that Celtic don't have the quality of players Newcastle do. 

Celtic would never challenge for the premiership &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			you always here the same argument, if Celtic were in England thet would be championship level, you forget tho that Celtic are a massive club with a worldwide following, give them the finances available to teams in England and they would be challenging for the title.

stick huddersfield in the spl with a Scottish budget and see how well they do.......
		
Click to expand...

Suggesting they would be challenging for the title is the same ridiculous level as saying they would be in the championship - the truth I expect is somewhere in the middle 

Even with the Prem money they would still have to attract the players and pay the bigger wages - Celtic woolf float around midtable at first and then would be in the mix alongside the likes of Everton , Southampton, West Ham etc fighting for Europa League places


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Suggesting they would be challenging for the title is the same ridiculous level as saying they would be in the championship - the truth I expect is somewhere in the middle 

Even with the Prem money they would still have to attract the players and pay the bigger wages - Celtic woolf float around midtable at first and then would be in the mix alongside the likes of Everton , Southampton, West Ham etc fighting for Europa League places
		
Click to expand...

its all about opinions obviously but the club is big enough to be right up there with Liverpools etc challenging, 

I'm might be wearing green tinted specs tho


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			its all about opinions obviously but the club is big enough to be right up there with Liverpools etc challenging, 

I'm might be wearing green tinted specs tho 

Click to expand...

Liverpools challenging &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

next year is their year &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

not this season but they should be and will be again


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			not this season but they should be and will be again 

Click to expand...

Now I know you must be drinking. Your opinion on Celtic was crazy, then you've just topped it off with that. The asylum is coming for you &#128514;


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Now I know you must be drinking. Your opinion on Celtic was crazy, then you've just topped it off with that. The asylum is coming for you &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

my moneys on Newcastle to win league next season


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			my moneys on Newcastle to win league next season 

Click to expand...

About as much chance as Liverpool &#128522;


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

Chelsea will struggle to win back to back all depends who they bring in but expect a lot of changes in 1st 11 , spurs hate Wembley, Man U are in transition, arsenal are well arsenal so could be a wide open league


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Edited my comment. He's a very naturally talented player, but in English football he's looked ok at best other than maybe at Plymouth. If he was good enough he wouldn't be playing in Scotland against pub teams week in week out
		
Click to expand...

Wanyama and Van Dijk seem to be doing quite well for a couple of guys who played in the pub league.

Dembele supposed to be going to Chelski for Â£30m, Tierney to Man U for Â£18-20m, Newcastle chasing Armstrong.

Press talking about Sinclair playing for England.
Speaking of which I hope the UKIP branch of the England fans will be of good behaviour when they visit Hampden a couple of days after the election.


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			Chelsea will struggle to win back to back all depends who they bring in but expect a lot of changes in 1st 11 , spurs hate Wembley, Man U are in transition, arsenal are well arsenal so could be a wide open league
		
Click to expand...

I can see united, city and Chelsea spending big money on some top stars. Spurs have to try and keep the players they have and then change the dimensions of the Wembley pitch, and Arsenal will be Arsenal as you say. Liverpool won't spend big enough and the additional games will really hurt them. Just can't see them getting anywhere near the league


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Wanyama and Van Dijk seem to be doing quite well for a couple of guys who played in the pub league.

Dembele supposed to be going to Chelski for Â£30m, Tierney to Man U for Â£18-20m, Newcastle chasing Armstrong.

Press talking about Sinclair playing for England.
Speaking of which I hope the UKIP branch of the England fans will be of good behaviour when they visit Hampden a couple of days after the election.
		
Click to expand...

Every pub league has some players who do well. If you look at the league as a whole it's basically league one/two. Average salary if you take Rangers and Celtic out is less than 90k a year which is league 2 money. I know you're getting defensive about your league, but the overall standard is poor, very poor.


----------



## jpxpro (May 20, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Every pub league has some players who do well. If you look at the league as a whole it's basically league one/two. Average salary if you take Rangers and Celtic out is less than 90k a year which is league 2 money. I know you're getting defensive about your league, but the overall standard is poor, very poor.
		
Click to expand...

money doesnt guarantee good football, some of the premiership borefests this season have been shocking


----------



## BristolMike (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			money doesnt guarantee good football, some of the premiership borefests this season have been shocking
		
Click to expand...

I don't doubt that, but in general the standard of the SPL is of league one/two standard. I'm sure you wouldn't disagree hugely to that?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			you always here the same argument, if Celtic were in England thet would be championship level, you forget tho that Celtic are a massive club with a worldwide following, give them the finances available to teams in England and they would be challenging for the title.

stick huddersfield in the spl with a Scottish budget and see how well they do.......
		
Click to expand...

If they were given all that money they would still need to become more attractive than Chelsea, City, Utd, Arsenal and liverpool if you just base on recent histiry and club stature. Add spurs to that list too as London clearly has a pull that i doubt very much Glasgow has.

Chelsea and city really broke the top clubs with BILLIONS of extra. Not just TV money. So to think that a few years of strugling in the prem whilst storing up the pennies to then attempt to win it is optimistic in the extreme.

Clubs win things based on their results. Not past or stature. Otherwise the prem would still have Leeds, Villa and Forest to name a few clubs "bigger" than certain prem incumbents.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

I'm not saying Sinclair is a bad player,but he's average in the English Premier.
In the Scottish Prem he's Christiano Messi


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Every pub league has some players who do well. If you look at the league as a whole it's basically league one/two. Average salary if you take Rangers and Celtic out is less than 90k a year which is league 2 money. I know you're getting defensive about your league, but the overall standard is poor, very poor.
		
Click to expand...

So you also think that it is all about money........there are/were some very poor players in the EPL who are on massive salaries.
As I said earlier it is very easy for clubs outside of the top six in the EPL to go the way of Bolton and Portsmouth.
Does anyone really imagine Bournemouth with their 11,000 capacity ground being in the EPL for long.
TV money keeps the bandwagon going, once that stops, like it did for snooker, it will collapse like a pack of cards.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So you also think that it is all about money........there are/were some very poor players in the EPL who are on massive salaries.
As I said earlier it is very easy for clubs outside of the top six in the EPL to go the way of Bolton and Portsmouth.
Does anyone really imagine Bournemouth with their 11,000 capacity ground being in the EPL for long.
TV money keeps the bandwagon going, once that stops, like it did for snooker, it will collapse like a pack of cards.
		
Click to expand...

no it's not just about money, and tbh you comments are irrelevant to th argument about the standard if Scottish football. 

Oh and little Bournemouth would walk the SPL


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			no it's not just about money, and tbh you comments are irrelevant to th argument about the standard if Scottish football. 

Oh and little Bournemouth would walk the SPL
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they would run Celtic close ATM but without their EPL TV money they would just be makeweights. 
They would never survive at Scotland's top table with 11,000 gates


----------



## Hobbit (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Lets ignore Huddersfield and look at Newcastle. Similar attendances, similar following. I would say that Celtic don't have the quality of players Newcastle do. 

Celtic would never challenge for the premiership &#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

If Celtic haven't got the quality of players Newcastle have they would seriously struggle in the Prem. I was talking to a Newcastle season ticket holder of Friday. He thinks the current squad isn't as good as the one that was relegated last season. His words, "good enough to kick its way out of the Championship but lacking in ball players." He's expecting a yoyo season if Benitez isn't backed in the transfer market.

If Celtic would struggle to match Newcastle, they'll be a yoyo club at best.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2017)

Yet another Scottish football thread trashed by captain obvious and his pedants who can't resist the need to point out that The EPL is a higher standard than the spl. 

Tone down the arrogance and tell us something we don't know.

Doesn't diminish the fact that going unbeaten in their league is a great achievement for any team at any level.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yet another Scottish football thread trashed by captain obvious and his pedants who can't resist the need to point out that The EPL is a higher standard than the spl. 

Tone down the arrogance and tell us something we don't know.

Doesn't diminish the fact that going unbeaten in their league is a great achievement for any team at any level.
		
Click to expand...

Well said
I fear Hearts are going to get a good drubbing today.
Good to see Hibs back. I think Lennon's team will make quite an impact next season in the SPFL.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yet another Scottish football thread trashed by captain obvious and his pedants who can't resist the need to point out that The EPL is a higher standard than the spl. 

Tone down the arrogance and tell us something we don't know.

Doesn't diminish the fact that going unbeaten in their league is a great achievement for any team at any level.
		
Click to expand...

Its an achievement, but it is diminished by the fact they have over twice the wage budget of rangers and 3-4 times the nearest challenger after that. It also has to be taken into consideration that the rest of the league is league one standard at best. Even rangers wouldn't survive in the championship. 

it can't even be looked at in the same way as arsenals unbeaten run, or even spurs unbeaten home record this season. You have to take into account the level of competition when reviewing the season


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

I think you have totally missed FD's point, please read her post again and remember that this is a post on Scottish football.
Nothing whatsoever to do with Spurs, Arsenal, Bournmouth etc. 

It is impossible to have a Scottish Football thread on here without the usual suspects waving their willies all over the shop about how wonderful the EPL is compared to the SPFL.

For those who deal in facts.
The only competitive game played this year between teams of the two leagues resulted in 1-1 and 3-3 draws between Man City and Celtic in the Champions League.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think you have totally missed FD's point, please read her post again and remember that this is a post on Scottish football.
Nothing whatsoever to do with Spurs, Arsenal, Bournmouth etc. 

It is impossible to have a Scottish Football thread on here without the usual suspects waving their willies all over the shop about how wonderful the EPL is compared to the SPFL.

For those who deal in facts.
The only competitive game played this year between teams of the two leagues resulted in 1-1 and 3-3 draws between Man City and Celtic in the Champions League.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't miss the point at all. You were lauding Celtic for going unbeaten all season, but in reality they should do. They have no competition as every other team is league one at best. It's not a question of the standard of the EPL v SPL, it's a question of the competitiveness of the respective leagues. Celtic have no serious competition, they shouldn't even be in the same league as most of that league. All other European leagues have competitive teams, Scotland just doesn't.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2017)

Straight over the wee mans head!

:rofl:

At least I tried....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Straight over the wee mans head!

:rofl:

At least I tried.... 

Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Straight over the wee mans head!

:rofl:

At least I tried.... 

Click to expand...

Do you not feel the achievement is diminished by the standard of opposition?


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Do you not feel the achievement is diminished by the standard of opposition?
		
Click to expand...

It's really not the point. Going undefeated in any league is a great achievement. Rangers couldn't manage it in the fourth tier with an even bigger financial disparity. It's hard to do.

I really wish people who know nothing about Scottish football but want to knock it anyway would stay out of these threads.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's really not the point. Going undefeated in any league is a great achievement. Rangers couldn't manage it in the fourth tier with an even bigger financial disparity. It's hard to do.

I really wish people who know nothing about Scottish football but want to knock it anyway would stay out of these threads.
		
Click to expand...

ive seen enough Scottish football to form an opinion. Celtic playing in that league is like Juve or Napoli playing in Serie C. You can only beat what's in front of you, but they SHOULD beat everything that's put in front of them. They have a budget more than all the other teams combined and the standard of those other teams are probably a league/2 leagues below celtics standard. 

I think your reaction is more to do with patriotism rather than looking in an objective way.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			ive seen enough Scottish football to form an opinion. Celtic playing in that league is like Juve or Napoli playing in Serie C. You can only beat what's in front of you, but they SHOULD beat everything that's put in front of them. They have a budget more than all the other teams combined and the standard of those other teams are probably a league/2 leagues below celtics standard. 

I think your reaction is more to do with patriotism rather than looking in an objective way.
		
Click to expand...

You arent going to win this one Mike, but you have made your point and its time to leave it at that and agree to disagree.

Personally I think you have to applaud Celtic. it is a great achievement at any level (although id have a little chortle if they slipped up today) 
but they do need an effective opposition to keep it interesting (Not talking political here 
ideally you need 3 or 4 teams in with a shout, otherwise it will end up as a procession and each triumph will be slightly devalued

Straw poll for the happiest most contented , most secure manager in UK football ?   has to be Brendan Rodgers, I can do that, Gis a job


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You arent going to win this one Mike, but you have made your point and its time to leave it at that and agree to disagree.

Personally I think you have to applaud Celtic. it is a great achievement at any level (although id have a little chortle if they slipped up today) 
but they do need an effective opposition to keep it interesting (Not talking political here 
ideally you need 3 or 4 teams in with a shout, otherwise it will end up as a procession and each triumph will be slightly devalued

Straw poll for the happiest most contented , most secure manager in UK football ?   has to be Brendan Rodgers, I can do that, Gis a job 

Click to expand...

Ha I know there's no opening people's eyes sometimes. I've given credit where it's due and said it's an achievement, but just not as special as when Arsenal did it (hate to admit that) or if it was in a major European league. Even leagues where one team generally wins it's never the total domination as it is there. 

Brendan Rodgers must be loving life ATM


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I think you have totally missed FD's point, please read her post again and remember that this is a post on Scottish football.
Nothing whatsoever to do with Spurs, Arsenal, Bournmouth etc. 

It is impossible to have a Scottish Football thread on here without the usual suspects waving their willies all over the shop about how wonderful the EPL is compared to the SPFL.

For those who deal in facts.
The only competitive game played this year between teams of the two leagues resulted in 1-1 and 3-3 draws between Man City and Celtic in the Champions League.
		
Click to expand...

Can't judge using one off games like that - Barcelona lost to Rostov one year that doesn't mean Rostov would win La Liga 

Celtic have done very well - winning any league unbeaten is an achievement even if the other teams are weak in comparison


----------



## Backache (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Ha I know there's no opening people's eyes sometimes. I've given credit where it's due and said it's an achievement, but just not as special as when Arsenal did it (hate to admit that) or if it was in a major European league. Even leagues where one team generally wins it's never the total domination as it is there. 

Brendan Rodgers must be loving life ATM
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal got knocked out of the League cup ( to Middlesboro) and the FA cup . Celtic are unbeaten domestically and against all UK opposition. Times have moved on players have improved Toure was a stalwart of the Arsenal side but can only get on the bench for Celtic. I suspect this Celtic team would beat that Arsenal team.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Backache said:



			Arsenal got knocked out of the League cup ( to Middlesboro) and the FA cup . Celtic are unbeaten domestically and against all UK opposition. Times have moved on players have improved Toure was a stalwart of the Arsenal side but can only get on the bench for Celtic. I suspect this Celtic team would beat that Arsenal team.
		
Click to expand...

You think think that this Celtic team would beat the arsenal invincibles team? Please say you're joking


----------



## Backache (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			You think think that this Celtic team would beat the arsenal invincibles team? Please say you're joking
		
Click to expand...

Clearly it can't be proven either way, but with the overall improvement in quality and tactics since the early 2000's probably.

(Mind you if you don't take into account changes in quality over time the Lisbon Lions would have trounced both.)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			I didn't miss the point at all. You were lauding Celtic for going unbeaten all season, but in reality they should do. They have no competition as every other team is league one at best. It's not a question of the standard of the EPL v SPL, it's a question of the competitiveness of the respective leagues. Celtic have no serious competition, they shouldn't even be in the same league as most of that league. All other European leagues have competitive teams, Scotland just doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Woosh.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Backache said:



			Clearly it can't be proven either way, but with the overall improvement in quality and tactics since the early 2000's probably.
		
Click to expand...

I think that Arsenal team would probably beat that Celtic team now &#128514;


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 21, 2017)

Its like jumping on the next "I broke 100" thread to let the poster know how crap he is...

Very boring and unbecoming. 

If you want to have an EPL v spl thread go and start one but you'll find very little argument from anyone up here.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Its like jumping on the next "I broke 100" thread to let the poster know how crap he is...

Very boring and unbecoming. 

If you want to have an EPL v spl thread go and start one but you'll find very little argument from anyone up here.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't bring up this Celtic team beating the arsenals invincibles team, it was the man who's obviously been drinking all night with his crazy talk. 

My point is valid though, yes it is an achievement, but it's a lot easier to do than anywhere else in Europe due to the terrible standard of opposition


----------



## User62651 (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			You think think that this Celtic team would beat the arsenal invincibles team? Please say you're joking
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal did play Celtic that season (a much weaker Celtic side than today's) in a friendly, ended up 1-1. Tells you all you need to know.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Arsenal did play Celtic that season (a much weaker Celtic side than today's) in a friendly, ended up 1-1. Tells you all you need to know.

Click to expand...

A friendly as you stated. You genuinely can't believe this Celtic team is anywhere near the same league as that Arsenal team.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

Backache said:



			Clearly it can't be proven either way, but with the overall improvement in quality and tactics since the early 2000's probably.

(Mind you if you don't take into account changes in quality over time the Lisbon Lions would have trounced both.)
		
Click to expand...

I loved the old quote from I think it was Bertie Auld when asked if the Lisbon lions team could beat the current Celtic team.

'I think we could, but some of us are getting on a bit now.'


----------



## Backache (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			A friendly as you stated. You genuinely can't believe this Celtic team is anywhere near the same league as that Arsenal team.
		
Click to expand...

I think you 'll find they play over the border about 400 miles away . Quality wise , a close call though both teams pretty strong but Celtic achieved greater domestic domination(assuming they win their next two games)


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Backache said:



			I think you 'll find they play over the border about 400 miles away . Quality wise , a close call though both teams pretty strong but Celtic achieved greater domestic domination(assuming they win their next two games)
		
Click to expand...

You are the reason these threads descend into chaos. You're completely delusional. That team would still beat this Celtic team now. You think a Celtic team with Scott Brown in MF, Scott Sinclair and Dembele as your best players are comparible with a team with Viera, Ljungberg, Sol Campbell, Ashley cole, Bergkamp, Henry. Not one currently Celtic player would even make the squad. 

Anyone without Scottish bias will admit that. I know you're defensive about your league, but please make it a rational discussion not this irrational rubbish.


----------



## Backache (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			You are the reason these threads descend into chaos. You're completely delusional. That team would still beat this Celtic team now. You think a Celtic team with Scott Brown in MF, Scott Sinclair and Dembele as your best players are comparible with a team with Viera, Ljungberg, Sol Campbell, Ashley cole, Bergkamp, Henry. Not one currently Celtic player would even make the squad. 

Anyone without Scottish bias will admit that. I know you're defensive about your league, but please make it a rational discussion not this irrational rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

It is not my league and I am not a Celtic fan, I live in Scotland and have been to see them play a few times and have to acknowledge their quality.

As one Celtic squad player actually made the Arsenal first team comments about not making the squad are clearly misguided. 
Two good teams lets celebrate both achievements, one is historic and one contemporary.


----------



## BristolMike (May 21, 2017)

Backache said:



			It is not my league and I am not a Celtic fan, I live in Scotland and have been to see them play a few times and have to acknowledge their quality.

As one Celtic squad player actually made the Arsenal first team comments about not making the squad are clearly misguided. 
Two good teams lets celebrate both achievements, one is historic and one contemporary.
		
Click to expand...

Youre the one who said the Celtic team would beat the arsenal team. That was just a crazy comment. 

who do you think would make the squad and who would they replace.....just out of interest.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			You are the reason these threads descend into chaos. .
		
Click to expand...

No!. The reason is people not understanding that sometimes, other peoples views are not going to change, no matter what you say or do.
so at that point, rather than repeating the same argument ad nauseum, you need to stop, agree to disagree, and move on.

And so it is written
Thus endeth todays sermon from The Rev Fragger 

Let me hear you say AMEN Brothers and Sisters :thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (May 21, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No!. The reason is people not understanding that sometimes, other peoples views are not going to change, no matter what you say or do.
so at that point, rather than repeating the same argument ad nauseum, you need to stop, agree to disagree, and move on.

And so it is written
Thus endeth todays sermon from The Rev Fragger 

Let me hear you say AMEN Brothers and Sisters :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

I-0 to Celtic on the hour, quite a good game by the sound of it.
Don's 6-0 up on the hour v St Johnstone [sorry SILH]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

BristolMike said:



			Youre the one who said the Celtic team would beat the arsenal team. That was just a crazy comment. 

who do you think would make the squad and who would they replace.....just out of interest.
		
Click to expand...

Rodgers for Wenger


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

2-0 Celtic, well done, great record.
I think with that last goal they also broke their 2004 scoring record.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2017)

Yip credit where credit's due well done Celtic. As a Rangers fan i fear it'll be much the same next season


----------



## User62651 (May 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I-0 to Celtic on the hour, quite a good game by the sound of it.
*Don's 6-0 up on the hour v St Johnstone [sorry SILH]*

Click to expand...

Ahem... Partick Thistle I think, 19yo I've never heard of with a hat-trick too.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Ahem... Partick Thistle I think, 19yo I've never heard of with a hat-trick too.

Click to expand...

Oops sorry Hogan and the many Saintee fans:lol:


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2017)

St Johnstone lost at home to Rangers.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2017)

Why would Rodgers consider leaving a club playing Champions league football next season, for a Europa League team

No he's staying put


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Why would Rodgers consider leaving a club playing Champions league football next season, for a Europa League team

No he's staying put
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the joys of that job, you are more or less guaranteed CL football every year.

Wee shout out for St Johnstone who have finished 4th for the 4th consecutive year.
Only a matter of time before someone comes in for manager Tommy Wright.


----------



## ger147 (May 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That is one of the joys of that job, you are more or less guaranteed CL football every year.

Wee shout out for St Johnstone who have finished 4th for the 4th consecutive year.
Only a matter of time before someone comes in for manager Tommy Wright.
		
Click to expand...

3rd consecutive year.


----------



## Kellfire (May 21, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That is one of the joys of that job, you are more or less guaranteed CL football every year.

Wee shout out for St Johnstone who have finished 4th for the 4th consecutive year.
Only a matter of time before someone comes in for manager Tommy Wright.
		
Click to expand...

Weird how he's now doing quite well in Scotland after being so rubbish at Ballymena United.


----------



## Val (May 21, 2017)

1 more win and it's an undefeated domestic season, a massively impressive record in any country.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 21, 2017)

Val said:



			1 more win and it's an undefeated domestic season, a massively impressive record in any country.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, it would be an impressive achievement at any level of football.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 21, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			Weird how he's now doing quite well in Scotland after being so rubbish at Ballymena United.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he is working with better players


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2017)

You can't knock what Celtic achieved and it's re-written history books so well played. However as I've said (and I'll hold my hand up as a southerner) before, it's not the most demanding league in the world and with Celtic's resources anything less than a trophy in a season would be a major disaster. How competitive is the league really? Over the course of a season Celtic's depth of squad will always tell. They need to start making progress in the CL to really see how Rodgers is doing


----------



## Val (May 27, 2017)

47 domestic games undefeated. Amazing achievement in any country in the world

HH


----------



## williamalex1 (May 27, 2017)

Aberdeen put up a great challenge but Celtic are the best team in Scotland ATM and deserved the victory , [ choke choke ] lol :cheers::blah:


----------



## User62651 (May 27, 2017)

Val said:



			47 domestic games undefeated. Amazing achievement in any country in the world

HH
		
Click to expand...

Fair play and well done from a Dons fan, we did way better than most expected for 75 minutes (including me) which was tight, last 15 we were battered and seemed inevitable in the end we'd succumb, kinda hoped for extra time but not to be.

See what happens in summer but if Rodgers strengthens whilst Aberdeen lose some better players like McGinn and Jack, will be easier for Celtic next season which isn't good really.


----------



## Val (May 27, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Fair play and well done from a Dons fan, we did way better than most expected for 75 minutes (including me) which was tight, last 15 we were battered and seemed inevitable in the end we'd succumb, kinda hoped for extra time but not to be.

See what happens in summer but if Rodgers strengthens whilst Aberdeen lose some better players like McGinn and Jack, will be easier for Celtic next season which isn't good really.
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen were superb today, it was an excellent cup final


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 27, 2017)

Val said:



			Are you seriously comparing Celtic to Huddersfield :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo::lol:

Invincible and treble, that will take some beating Even by Huddersfield.
Well played Aberdeen, what a great game of fitba that was.

.......and now for viewers in England.


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			:whoo::lol:

Invincible and treble, that will take some beating Even by Huddersfield.
Well played Aberdeen, what a great game of fitba that was.

.......and now for viewers in England.
		
Click to expand...

As a neutral, I can 'confirm' that the general quality of SPL football is pretty dire!

The most memorable example of the (lack of) quality was when I watched a Hibs vs Celtic match (my Gran would have been spinning in her HofML grave but it was the only match I could attend that year!)  and Chris Sutton (Celtic) and Russell Lapaty (Hibs) were the stand-out players!

The ONLY possible redeeming quality/feature of SPL is their post match disciplinary procedure - that has pretty much eliminated diving!

SPL needs a stronger Rangers side, as it's the only club likely to have the resources to seriously challenge Celtic! The unbeaten domestic season was really no great surprise - though highly commendable all the same! It'll be another couple of years before rangers is really in a position to seriously challenge Celtic though!


----------

